# How do you like your breasts touched?



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Inspired by some comments by @Faithful Wife in another thread about 'boob guys' and being 'cranked' on....

what are attractive and arousing ways for a man to touch you? And what are big turn-offs about how a man grabs them? 

I think when I was young I could be a little off-putting/aggressive but no one ever said anything positive or negative. Any advice on how a man should go about cherishing a woman's breasts?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## maskeddreamer01 (4 mo ago)

I've always found that the female breast play is one of the most difficult things to navigate. Over the years I've met different women with different preferences that I find astounding. The vagina is an easier place to play IMO, so I can't wait to read the females perspectives on this topic.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

maskeddreamer01 said:


> I can't wait to read the females perspectives on this topic.


That’s gonna be a long wait ……


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

uwe.blab said:


> Inspired by some comments by @Faithful Wife in another thread about 'boob guys' and being 'cranked' on....
> 
> what are attractive and arousing ways for a man to touch you? And what are big turn-offs about how a man grabs them?
> 
> I think when I was young I could be a little off-putting/aggressive but no one ever said anything positive or negative. Any advice on how a man should go about cherishing a woman's breasts?


The difference is in the actual interest, desire and lust that exists. So a younger inexperienced guy who is clearly lusting for my bewbs, but is a little clumsy or whatever, that was still a turn on for me. The guy I talked about had zero interest, desire or lust for any boobs and therefore his knob cranking was just lame and annoying.

As for how do I wish they were handled…I want it all. Soft and sensual, rough and lusty, casually holding one while we lay in bed watching TV. I also want to be able to turn him on just by the sight of them. I don’t think anyone who truly has no desire for boobs could ever do any of these.

I am sure not all women want the same thing and there are some women who don’t want any boob attention at all. In that case I’m not sure a man would ever be able to arouse her with boob play. But maybe she would tolerate it for him if she realizes how much he enjoys it.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

A bit creepy and not something men can ask these days and get away with it.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs. 
Some like them being touched, some don't care. 
It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched? 

Noo! Boobs aren't sexual organs like the vagina. They were not made for sexual pleassure or are required. That is weateen male obsession and fantasy. Other cultures don't make such a fuss about boobs.

Just ask the woman you're with how she wants to be touched. It has nothing to do with her boobs, so don't make it about them.
Boobs aren't second vaginas attached to a womans chest. Even if, women don't want the same thing down under either.

The size and shape of women boobs says nothing about her fertility, value as women, sensitivity or ability to please a men nor her ability to feed her children.

Get over it. Boobs are only lumps on a body and don't represent a womans brain. They come in various sizes.
But a womans brain is in her head. The head is that other lump that is attached on top of her body. 
Talk and focus on that part of her body and get to know whats inside of it, if you want to have a nice relationship.

A woman ones made an interesting observation. Men who are obsessed with boobs haven't been breast fed or not sufficiant as babys and their obsession comes from that.
So far from my observation there seems to be something about it...


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

If I want to touch boobs, I can touch my own 🤣.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


Did you stumble into the wrong thread?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> A bit creepy and not something men can ask these days and get away with it.


Meh, it's an anonymous forum and we are just sharing experiences, etc.

When considering a man to date, I'd find it weird if he never asked me anything about this topic (and would immediately know he has zero interest). But in this forum, a lot more creepy things than this have been said and done over the years.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

elliblue said:


> They were not made for sexual pleassure or are required.


Yet they do give sexual pleasure for _me_, so a man who has no interest in them is of no interest to me.

I get it that western men have more of a thing for them than some others. That's fine and dandy, but I'm grateful to only date western men who might actually have as much desire for them as I have desire to be wanted that way.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

farsidejunky said:


> Did you stumble into the wrong thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Think someone got triggered?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Affaircare said:


> I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


Certainly seems like it's calculated to be a yank fest that would be better placed under the Sex section.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Affaircare said:


> I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


Makes sense that since you are happily married and your guy is also on this forum. What point would there be to sharing something like that? 

For me I just think it is sharing information, kind of academic and clinical. In most cases it won't be relevant anyway since women are so different in what they want and enjoy. But it's still interesting to hear what other people enjoy sometimes.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


They're literally just sacks of fat. They're the only sacks of fat men like on a woman's body. Very peculiar.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They're literally just sacks of fat. They're the only sacks of fat men like on a woman's body. Very peculiar.


Sorry, but I had to link this video after this comment. One part of the lyrics is literally "boobs may be where it's at, but if you cut them open they're just sacks of yellow fat"


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Affaircare said:


> I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


Thank you @ Affaircare a breath of fresh air , and I agree


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


The TAM Germans have been grouchy lately but I have a feeling they will soon run out of gas.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


>





elliblue said:


> Men who are obsessed with boobs haven't been breast fed or not sufficiant as babys and their obsession comes from that.
> So far from my observation there seems to be something about it...





Mr.Married said:


> The TAM Germans have been grouchy lately but I have a feeling they will soon run out of gas.






uwe.blab said:


> what are attractive and arousing ways for a man to touch you?


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

I just HappyHusband's post.

Never mind; carry on.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

uwe.blab said:


> what are attractive and arousing ways for a man to touch you? And what are big turn-offs about how a man grabs them?


For what it's worth I read your post to my wife and in response she told me "what you do works". Then she went on to clarify further to explain what does and doesn't work for her.

So for her what works best is some really good kissing (mouth to mouth tongue pashing) to begin with. Then following a dose of some delicious kissing, touching the breasts can often be really exciting. She also relates that there are times when she doesn't like her breasts being touched at all.

As to what works for her, following some pashing. Starting with some light touching that occasionally brushes next to and then over her nipples, works well. Then gripping her breasts and gently pulling on them is the next stage, with her nipples being grazed by the palm of my hand.

Following all of that in turns taking her nipples in my mouth, and manipulating her nipples between my lips. Of which there are times when she doesn't like that or it can be done too early. Yet she is responsive, so it's mostly easy to figure out when to do that and when not to.

Likewise when she is getting closer to orgasm, what also works for her is turning the lip action on her nipples into sucking them. And then carefully using my teeth to grip them and rub up and down her nipples. Also as tipping over is very close, she really loves having her nipples bitten hard with a pulling action. Then after she has gone about half way through the long throbbing and pulsing of orgasm she wants her nipples and breasts to be immediately left alone.

Yet despite her enjoying that, there are times when touching her breasts does nothing for her as well. Of which before having kids, she loved having her breasts played with. Then for a time afterwards, she didn't feel any arousal when they were played with. Although for many years now, she has been back to enjoying it.

Plus outside of that, there are some occasions, when she likes having her breasts bitten, not on her nipples, but just on her skin in the fleshiest areas. Now I sink my teeth in a bit and grip her fairly tight, although not enough to draw blood. Yet it does sometimes leave bruise marks on her breasts. The other alternative to that is I occasionally give her hickeys on her breasts as well.

And it's also worth mentioning that her having had breast cancer and lumpectomies on both breasts, have not diminished the arousal she gets form the breast play we share.

She also appreciates my love for women's breasts, and enjoys showing them off. So she frequently flashes me (and poses for photographs/movies), while we're out and about and also at home as well.

As for myself I like having a light caress of mine, and I love having my nipples sucked and sometimes bitten as well.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

elliblue said:


> Noo! Boobs aren't sexual organs like the vagina. They were not made for sexual pleassure or are required. That is weateen male obsession and fantasy. Other cultures don't make such a fuss about boobs.
> 
> Just ask the woman you're with how she wants to be touched. It has nothing to do with her boobs, so don't make it about them.
> Boobs aren't second vaginas attached to a womans chest. Even if, women don't want the same thing down under either.


Are you aware that some women can orgasm from breast stimulation alone? Do you want to tell those ladies that her boobs are not meant for sexual pleasure? I'd feel bad for that girl if she moved to a culture that felt the way you do, she would be forced to live without sexual satisfaction if the men there had your attitude. 

Also, my wife is from another culture and they talk about boobs there too. So, it's not just Western men, sorry to break it to you.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


I am issuing a Red Card on this. One does not come into a thread about BOOBIES and start talking about what is inside a womans brain, unless you're citing a study that shows womens brains are made of boobs.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

elliblue said:


> Men who are obsessed with boobs haven't been breast fed or not sufficiant as babys and their obsession comes from that.


I was breast fed during infancy and have always considered this may be why I'm not into other than modest bosoms.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


Holy angry triggered feminist Batman!

Um, you do realize that a lot of women do find their boobs and nips sensual, sexual, and an important part of sex…


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> The TAM Germans have been grouchy lately but I have a feeling they will soon run out of gas.


I see what you did there


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


Wow. 

Yesterday I saw the greatest post ever on a forum. Now today I've seen the absolute worst. 


Lol. Your anger here is crazy and makes no sense. No one here said anything about the value of a woman and her boobs. 

It's a shame you associated so much negativity towards boobs when really they should only be spoken about in a positive way. 😁 



Oh, one more thing:

Your observation skills might be lacking. I was breast fed by my mother. No formula. I can NEVER get enough of boobs. The more boob time, the better.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Affaircare said:


> I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


Well, it's anonymous. Read some of the stuff in the 'sex in marriage' thread. It's much more graphic than this....


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


I think @Faithful Wife begs to differ....she seems to think they are pretty important...


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

maskeddreamer01 said:


> I've always found that the female breast play is one of the most difficult things to navigate. Over the years I've met different women with different preferences that I find astounding. The vagina is an easier place to play IMO, so I can't wait to read the females perspectives on this topic.


There definitely could have been some value in this topic. Unfortunately it didn't go that way.


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)




----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

uwe.blab said:


> Inspired by some comments by @Faithful Wife in another thread about 'boob guys' and being 'cranked' on....
> 
> what are attractive and arousing ways for a man to touch you? And what are big turn-offs about how a man grabs them?
> 
> I think when I was young I could be a little off-putting/aggressive but no one ever said anything positive or negative. Any advice on how a man should go about cherishing a woman's breasts?


Different women like different things. Be gentle and onserve her. If she likes ot rough then follow her clues.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Tex X said:


> View attachment 91570


He sexy

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

uwe.blab said:


> .....*what are attractive and arousing ways for a man to touch you? And what are big turn-offs about how a man grabs them?*
> 
> ....*Any advice on how a man should go about cherishing a woman's breasts?*


First I am a 73 year old man. I have always enjoyed women's breasts and from high school on have found them a great way to stimulate and sexually arouse a woman. They are also a great post coital way of gently playing and bonding.

However, the biggest sex organ in a human is the brain. If you really want to stimulate someone you stimulate their brain. What many women enjoy is both hearing how lovely their breasts are and how much a man enjoys touching and kissing them. Just about everyone wants to feel sexually desired by someone they care about.

Now to the question of are they a sex organ. When my wife and I were working with a sex therapist to save our marriage. One of the exercises we did was Sensate Focus exercises. The following URL explains what these *are*.

What I learned during Sensate focus exercises is that I need to warm up my wife slowly. She needs to relax first, then she needs to feel loved and cherished, Then she is ready to be aroused sexually. So the concept of grabbing and cranking away, probably doesn't cut it with many woman.

Each woman is probably different, but I am going to share some more of what I have learned thought sensate focus exercises and I urge you to try these exercises to learn more about sensual and sexual touch..

What I learned is that if one (man or woman) relaxes and gets into a zen-like state, that stimulating one erogenous zone can stimulate several. Also stimulating several can provide overwhelming sexual stimulation. In particular if I simultaneously stimulate my wife's nipples, breasts, clitoris and vagina all at once and she is aroused, it can be overwhelming for her.

During sensate focus exercises, I learned that if my wife stimulates my nipples while in a zen-like state, I can feel sensations in my lips, my tongue, the roof of my mouth, my penis, my anus, and my scrotum. If my wife stimulates my nipples and french kisses me, it is like WOW!. If in the process she stimulates my brain by making happy sounds, yes it is even more so.

The point is that the same brain pleasure centers can be stimulated through shared pathways and you can also add mental stimulation through words or sounds along with lust and desire to gradually build the level of stimulation. 

I think the wrong question was asked. It is not how to best stimulate a woman's breasts, it should be how to understand breast stimulation as part of sexually arousing a woman.

Good luck.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


Agreed.

The question itself is more spurious, pernicious, pornographic, than one likely seen as merely being curious.

Just because a male can ask a question does not mean any lady need answer it.

A bridge too far?
Maybe even any abridged version offered up by a female poster would not be too descriptive.

My take, your dilemma.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It’s FUNBAGS time😎


----------



## SassyMe (4 mo ago)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...


Completely disagree! I’m a woman who loves my nipples pinched and licked. A good lick drive me up the wall. And makes me gush!


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

SassyMe said:


> Completely disagree! I’m a woman who loves my nipples pinched and licked. A good lick drive me up the wall. And makes me gush!


No, I am right! Every woman is different! You just confirmed it.
I don't like that stuff you discribed. jesus, no. Absolut horror to me.
Hence, I am right. You're not. 😌
No offense. You just got my point wrong. All is good.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

And now......

The true boobs stand out and reveal their aims.
Aiming upward, forward, or downward.

A high place or the pits of the lowlands.
A soft landing or one found hard to swallow.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> First I am a 73 year old man. I have always enjoyed women's breasts and from high school on have found them a great way to stimulate and sexually arouse a woman. They are also a great post coital way of gently playing and bonding.
> 
> However, the biggest sex organ in a human is the brain. If you really want to stimulate someone you stimulate their brain. What many women enjoy is both hearing how lovely their breasts are and how much a man enjoys touching and kissing them. Just about everyone wants to feel sexually desired by someone they care about.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughtful response.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I prefer to have mine touched with a hot iron until I scream.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> I prefer to have mine touched with a hot iron until I scream.


Guess after a few times of that your nipples have fallen off?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Guess after a few times of that your nipples have fallen off?


 No but they are a lot darker than you would imagine.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> No but they are a lot darker than you would imagine.


Crispy critters, eh?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Affaircare said:


> I'm just curious why any female person would answer this out loud to strangers. I mean, I've been here a LONG time and I feel like some folks here are "internet friends". Shoot some of my internet friends here have even passed away, I've been here so long! But I have no desire whatsoever for anyone but my Beloved Hubby to know how I like my breasts touched! 😲 Now for him I'll describe it all day and twice on Sundays. LOL But really!


I vote for folks answering!👍👍👍
Plus I get the chance to write boobs, I like boobs.

I'm surprised I'm in a situation where that's acceptable to write!!


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I vote for folks answering!👍👍👍
> Plus I get the chance to write boobs, I like boobs.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm in a situation where that's acceptable to write!!


I hear you, brother.

boobs make the world go round for me.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

elliblue said:


> Every woman is different. It is annoying how obsessed western men are with boobs.
> Some like them being touched, some don't care.
> It is like asking how would you like your butt being touched?
> 
> ...



What a load of crap. You sound like a sexually repressed individual. or with some kind of anti boobs agenda...boohoo.

YES boobs are from a biological point of view, secondary sexual organs (just like hair is). No matter what you said, regardless of western countries obsession about them. Why do you think that in all religious societies boobs must be covered and are taboo? because of their milk nurturing abilities? NOOOOOOO, because they always have been one the sexual characteristics of the species that attract a partner. have you ever seem the pre-historic figurines depicting females with their big breasts? do you think that that depiction is based solely on milk providing abilities?

NO, boobs are NOT just a lump on a woman's body. They are universally to the male of the species a focal point of attraction, sexual, and otherwise. Always been, always will be regardless of their physiological utilitarian purpose. Why do you think that women since the beginning of time have always made sure to enhance her boobs attributes??? why? 

So get off your bandwagon, and stop being a party pooper.

More talk about boobs, please.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Rob_1 said:


> More talk about boobs, please.


Sure.

Yesterday my wife went for an ultrasound to check out her thyroid and breasts as an annual thing since she had breast cancer, of which all is well.

That said what happened saw her, ring me to tell me about it and to laugh about it some more after she got home from work.

Anyway the person who was doing the examination noticed evidence of what she called a small amount of trauma on one of my wife's breasts (there was nothing to see on the outside). With her asking if she knew what caused it. While my wife said she didn't know, since she didn't want to say that her husband had consensually bitten her breast while having sex about a week ago.

So next time to not mess with pre booked examinations, we'll lay off that kind of thing before such appointments.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

I can remember when my first wife was pregnant at age 23.
Her breasts became huge but still retained their original pear shape and her nipples were firm and protruding and the size of saucers. 
I literally couldn`t keep my hands off them. She used to say go easy because her nipples felt tender and painful if handled too much.
Nearing the end of her pregnancy she began wearing an armor type bra and would not walk topless in front of me.
Unfortunately not long after giving birth her breasts went back to their original small size, but it was great while it lasted.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I think it’s a valid question to ask for a variety of female perspectives because there is a wide spectrum in how women respond to breast stimulation.

i have been with a number women that can orgasm from breast stimulation alone.

i have also been with at least one woman that did not like her nipples touched in any way.

Everyone else fell somewhere in between. 

I do disagree with the earlier poster who stated that breasts have no role in sexual arousal and stimulation.

I believe that basically every part of the human body is represented in sexuality and that whatever part is in question that there is someone out there that gets off on it and can experience arousal and stimulation when it is stimulated.

sexuality and pleasure and arousal are not limited to genitalia.


----------

